# Forum help/How To's



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You wouldn't post a question about a Brute clutch spring in the hunting and fishing section or how to mount a radiator on your front rack in the Tire section would you? Ya'll would be surprised how many posts get put in the Forum help section The forum help section is just that,FORUM HELP. do you have a problem posting pictures? Ask in the forum help section. Want to know how to start a new thread? post a video? That's what the forum help section is for. Better yet, read the stickies and it'll tell you all you need to know. 

Now lets cover the "How To" section. If you want to start a new thread in the "How To" section and your post is going to begin with "HOW DO I"..... that is not the section you need.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

THANK YOU! :34:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

So a question like "How do I fit 31's on a rancher?" would go there, right? :saevilw: I bet you guys have your hands full. Thanks for everything you do to make this forum great....and I could be rich too....:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

like darryl said, you would be shocked to know the number of threads that get posted there with the incorrect subject matter.

i think we've seen 10 in the last month.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That was just a gentle reminder to the new folks we have who may not know their way around the forum yet. Heck I haven't even threatened to break out my ban finger yet. lol

But it is itching....:ban:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol.... It just aggrivates me that people don't pay attention. I understand maybe some have never used a forum before but, I feel strongly that ours is VERY user friendly and self explanatory..... All sections are properly named.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everybody read this **** message!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

simmer down jon .....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The deal with the forum help section is it's put there for folks to ask a question about how something works with the forum. All admins/mods are sent an email with the question so one of us can help with the problem............


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

In defence of those who used it incorrectly, someone could have assumed (wrongly as it may be) that Forums Help & How to, could mean that was the thread to post requests for help and how to do things.

You guys have set them straight now.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> In defence of those who used it incorrectly, someone could have assumed (wrongly as it may be) that Forums Help & How to, could mean that was the thread to post requests for help and how to do things.
> 
> You guys have set them straight now.


Is that why it specifically says underneath 

"Place to ask for forum help, learn how to post pics/vids, etc..."

And inside a thread that says:

"Need Help w/ something on the *forum*? Ask here!"

I guess I figured everyone was smart enough to understand, maybe I need to make it even more simple


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that, but think about it...
1 - guys
2 - booze
3 - gas fumes

...nah they won't get it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I know that, but think about it...
> 1 - guys
> 2 - booze
> 3 - gas fumes
> ...


:bigok:


----------

